# World's biggest guitar Jam.. This might interest you



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is all about setting a WORLD RECORD FOR THE LARGEST GUITAR ENSEMBLE !!

The link below leads to what they are calling The Great Canadian Tune, a public event that organizers hope will set a Guinness Book WORLD RECORD for the largest-ever guitar jam. This is June 6th, at 2:00pm.

Strum Music is organizing a bus trip full of guitarists to the event and back! (Strum 188 Main St., Picton)

We have a coach bus with a bathroom. It seats 48 people and has plenty of room in the lower compartments for safe storage of guitars. 

Tickets are $30 for the bus trip to the event. 
Free pack of strings and 4 picks from Strum with each ticket purchase. ($15value)
Buy your tickets at Strum 188 Main St. Picton
Bus leaves Mary St. Parking lot 10am June 6 Sharp!


- Even if you don't want in on the bus, or are out of this area, pass this on to every guitarist in Canada, we have to break this record!

http://www.luminato.com/2009/events/44 
At the link, you can vote for one of ten songs, then on June 6, anyone with a guitar is invited to congregate at Yonge-Dundas Square in downtown Toronto to play the chosen tune in what could be the largest guitar jam session in recorded history! Thousands of people are going to be there with guitars jamming the same song at the same time! I wouldn't miss this for anything!

The event itself is free admission.
Guiness Book of World Records registration begins at 2:00 PM
Countdown begins at 4:00 PM.

The Heartbroken will play all 10 top-ranked songs, ending with the Number One Tune. Join the band in playing it as we try to break the world record for largest guitar ensemble.
btw - The current world record for largest guitar ensemble is 1,802 people who gathered in Leinfelden-Echterdingen, Germany to play Deep Purple's Smoke on the Water. This is expected to beat that!

TELL EVERYONE!!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

This looks like a blast! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Kewl....marked on my calander.


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

Great idea, terrible list of songs. Keep on Rockin in the Free World isn't there? Only a couple decent "guitar" songs. The rest are just okay.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

MungoJerry said:


> Great idea, terrible list of songs..


first thing came to my mind too.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

MungoJerry said:


> Great idea, terrible list of songs. Keep on Rockin in the Free World isn't there? Only a couple decent "guitar" songs. The rest are just okay.


Considering that the level of abilities at this event will range from absolute beginner to world class players, that list is very poorly thought out. Safest bet would be a song based around a simplistic repetitive riff such as Taking Care of Business or even American Woman. TCOB was the song used when this was done in Vancouver years ago. As mentioned previously, the current record was done using Smoke on the Water. It might not be a Canadian song but it has that simplistic repetitive riff that most can follow. 

Most of the other choices on the list will most likely end up sounding more like the Great Canadian Trainwreck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Considering that the level of abilities at this event will range from absolute beginner to world class players, that list is very poorly thought out. Safest bet would be a song based around a simplistic repetitive riff such as Taking Care of Business or even American Woman. TCOB was the song used when this was done in Vancouver years ago. As mentioned previously, the current record was done using Smoke on the Water. It might not be a Canadian song but it has that simplistic repetitive riff that most can follow.
> 
> Most of the other choices on the list will most likely end up sounding more like the Great Canadian Trainwreck.


That's what I was thinking, and why Smoke on the Water is such a great choice for this sort of thing. An American group had the record at one point with SOTW, then a Japanese gathering played Knocking on Heaven's Door to get the record--before the current SOTW group got it.

Both songs are simple.

In that light TCOB isn't a bad choice--but some newer guitarists may have trouble with part of the riff.

You need a song with simple changes, a simple beat, and easy to hear chords. Many of Neil Young's electric songs would fit, if there has to be a Canadian touch. A lot of his acoustic stuff can be deceptive in that it sounds easier to play than it is.

If I was in the neighbourhood, I'd do it.
I wouldn't mind trying something like that out here--but then some knucklehead in charge would pick a Nickleback song.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

zontar said:


> In that light TCOB isn't a bad choice--but some newer guitarists may have trouble with part of the riff.



Base it on the V IV I. Even most beginners should be okay with that. Leave the riff to the leaders. Finally, skip the B section(V I bVII IV) of the song. It usually gets missed in jams anyway.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Base it on the V IV I. Even most beginners should be okay with that. Leave the riff to the leaders. Finally, skip the B section(V I bVII IV) of the song. It usually gets missed in jams anyway.


I was thinking something like that--but I've seen people mess up the V IV I part as well, if they don't keep the changes simple.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I'd toss in 'rocky mountain way' (triumph's version). :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd toss in 'rocky mountain way' (triumph's version). :smilie_flagge17:


Why not?

That shouldn't be too tricky.


----------

